# wagon / voiture



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
j'ai vu _wagon-lit_, _voiture couchettes_ etc. Donc je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre un *wagon* et une *voiture* en parlant du train ou bien du métro. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bilijoli

Wagon c'est un mot Anglais, non??


----------



## Anna-chonger

bilijoli said:


> Wagon c'est un mot Anglais, non??


 mais couramment utilisé en français, non ?

Est-ce qu'on dit _*wagon couchettes*_, comme *voiture couchettes* ?


----------



## bilijoli

On dit voiture couchette puisqu'on parle français...mais malheureusement  wagon couchette est passé dans le langage courant....mais le "courant" ne passe pas entre moi et les anglicismes inutiles


----------



## Maître Capello

J'étais persuadé que nous avions déjà discuté cette question, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus…

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir qu'en France, _voiture_ est le terme employé pour les personnes et _wagon_ pour les marchandises. En revanche, en Belgique et en Suisse, notamment, on emploie communément _wagon_ pour les personnes également.


----------



## bilijoli

ça c'est la théorie mais on parle bien souvent quand même en France de "wagons de voyageurs"..et pourquoi même pour les marchandises un terme anglais (wagon)qui signifie la même chose au lieu de "voitures de voyageurs" ou "voitures de marchandises"??
Moi, ça me désole!!


----------



## xmarabout

Juste une remarque, d'accord c'est un mot d'origine anglaise... mais entré dans la langue française depuis le XIXème siècle...


----------



## bilijoli

xmarabout said:


> Juste une remarque, d'accord c'est un mot d'origine anglaise... mais entré dans la langue française depuis le XIXème siècle...


 
Et alors, ça prouve quoi??
La tuberculose aussi est entrée en France, et  depuis encore plus longtemps que ça... 
C 'est quand même affolant que le français soit "colonisé" par des mot d'une autre langue qui ne sont que des "doublons" 
Quand il n'y a pas d'équivalent...à la rigueur...mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas!


----------



## xmarabout

Ce n'est sans doute pas le lieu d'en débattre ici... Mais parler d'une colonisation est un peu fort: les langues s'enrichissent les unes les autres... Combien de mots français ont "colonisés" l'anglais ? un très grand nombre. C'est vrai que ces derniers temps avec les nouvelles technologies beaucoup de mots essentiellement d'origine anglaise arrivent dans le français mais je ne crois pas qu'on peu parler de colonisation !


----------



## bilijoli

Affaire d'appréciation personnelle,....peu importe le terme attribué à cette intrusion, mais moi ça me dérange terriblement...et si ce n'est pas le lieu d'en débattre ici au sujet du mot wagon à la place de voiture.......alors ..où, quand et comment??


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> J'étais persuadé que nous avions déjà discuté cette question, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus…
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir qu'en France, _voiture_ est le terme employé pour les personnes et _wagon_ pour les marchandises. En revanche, en Belgique et en Suisse, notamment, on emploie communément _wagon_ pour les personnes également.


 Vous voulez dire celui-ci ? 
mais encore une fois les sujets de discussion ne sont les mêmes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Au fait, c'est voiture couchette ou bien voiture couchette*s* ?


----------



## xmarabout

wagon-lits


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> Vous voulez dire celui-ci ?
> mais encore une fois les sujets de discussion ne sont les mêmes.


Non, je parlais bien de la différence _wagon/voiture_…


----------



## Anna-chonger

xmarabout said:


> wagon-lits


 Euh...que voulez-vous dire ? 
Un wagon-lit n'est pas le même qu'une voiture couchette(s), je pense ... ?
Et je voudrais savoir si c'est avec ou sans "s" pourvoiture couchette(s)...


----------



## xmarabout

Si, c'est exactement la même chose... Mais si vous voulez: voiture-couchettes


----------



## Mout

J'emploie "voiture" presqu'uniquement pour la désigner par son numéro. "T'es dans quelle voiture ? moi, je suis dans la voiture 4."
et wagon le sera pour le reste.

Quant à wagon-lit, je l'emploie bien plus souvent que "voiture couchettes". Train couchettes, mais pas voiture couchettes.


----------



## Maître Capello

xmarabout said:


> wagon-lits




Blague à part, les deux orthographes sont admises, mais celle sans _s_ est plus fréquente (au singulier):

_une voiture-couchette(s)
__un wagon-couchette(s)
__une voiture-lit(s)
__un wagon-lit(s)
_


----------



## Anna-chonger

xmarabout said:


> Si, c'est exactement la même chose... Mais si vous voulez: voiture-couchettes


  mais regardez là, poste 2 !!!


----------



## xmarabout

Voiture-couchettes s'écrit normalement avec un tiret mais, nouvelle orthographe, on peut aussi l'écrire sans...


----------



## CapnPrep

xmarabout said:


> Voiture-couchettes s'écrit normalement avec un tiret mais, nouvelle orthographe, on peut aussi l'écrire sans...


Quelle nouvelle orthographe ? Les rectifications orthographiques de 1990 ne se prononcent pas sur les composés de la forme _voiture-X_ ou _wagon-X_, et plus généralement, aucune des règles ne prévoit qu'on puisse supprimer le trait d'union dans un mot composé et écrire les deux termes séparément. Dans certains composés, le trait d'union est supprimé et remplacé par la soudure des deux termes, mais encore une fois, cela ne s'applique pas à _voiture-couchette_.


----------



## benjemce

Le fait que 'wagon' est vu comme anglicisme m'amuse puisqu'on utilise des fois 'a couchette' en place de 'a sleeper' en Anglais, et surement jamais 'wagon'  

Mais hélas je ne peux pas vous renseigner sur le français!


----------



## A-class-act

Je croix,et je dit,je croix,que le terme voiture est venu avec les nouveau trains.Mais je ne sais pas,surtout avec ma culture.


----------

